# Cambridge Newton P1005



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

At this time Cambridge is having a huge sale and I would like to know how they compare to other subs

SVS, Velodyne, HSU, Dayton T1003K 10" Titanic Mk III Subwoofer Kit or Cambridge SoundWorks - Newton Series II P1005 Powered Subwoofer?
The bottom line-- is the Cambridge subs worth looking at considering the huge sale that they are having


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm seeing $399. I wouldn't quite consider that a huge sale, but not bad considering it's a dual 10".

Here's the telling factor for me though. 2 x 10" driver, 1000 watt amp, and only 45 pounds? I don't think this sub is the steal you're hoping for. If you only have $399 to spare, consider the A2-300 from elemental designs.


----------

